# Book-keeper salary sask?



## aaron_mcg29 (Mar 5, 2012)

My wife is moving to regina with me and she works as a book-keeper,just wanted to know what the average salary is and will she get work easily?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Regarding current opportunities, this gan give you an idication:
Job Bank
Is a bookkeeper an accountant? These are the accountant jobs:
Job Bank - Results
(But things like CA and so, I think they need Canadian certification?)

Wages:
Accounting and Related Clerks (NOC 1431-C) - Northern Saskatchewan, Saskatchewan - Working in Canada


----------

